# Some message missing



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello please help on my iphone...

this is the first time ive experienced it, some of my messages were missing.. im sure its not being deleted because i saw it was really2 there before and nobody touch my phone..its like hiding..

besides if i use spotlight search and type some words i remember on that message, it gave out the result but when i clicked it, it only brings to that person thread...not the message...

can somebody shed a light on this... iphone 3GS.. iOS5.1.1 (jailbroken)..

Well i tried rebooting, respring, hold home+power button, syncing to itunes to no avail... please help.. im sure the message is still there but im not able to make it shown


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you talking about iMessages (like text messages) or Mail messages (email)?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Text messages incl imessages..

Now i notice evrytime i texting the person.. The text on the top just gone.. There should be a button "load earlier messages" so that i could go to all the previous messages but this time it wasnt there so i cant view all those top messages.. Any ideas?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I notice you said that your iPhone is Jailbroken. Some of the UI "mods" that can be done via Jailbreak can be pretty damaging to interface.

I had my iPhone 4-S Jailbroken, and at one point I couldn't answer a call unless I tapped the "Answer" button rapidly 10-15 times. As soon as I turned of the UI Mods it worked fine again.

So ultimately, my suggestion is you disable Jailbreak mods 1 by 1 until you see if the problem goes away. The standard iOS system does not behave the way you describe, and typically any UI problem with iOS is resolved by a hard reboot of the device, or even sometimes just a respring.

Jailbreaking is fun for a learning experience, but I found after a month or 2 I always go back to the standard iOS for stability.


----------

